# Big 10 and Alt's are uplinked in HD



## roachxp (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet title says it all.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

It would if I knew what "Big 10 and Alt's" was. My guess is, if I don't know, it means this doesn't matter to me?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> It would if I knew what "Big 10 and Alt's" was. My guess is, if I don't know, it means this doesn't matter to me?


Those who really wanted this, would know by the thread title. Those who do not know what it means wouldn't be interested anyway.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> It would if I knew what "Big 10 and Alt's" was. My guess is, if I don't know, it means this doesn't matter to me?


It's a sports thing! Big 10 is the Big Ten Network (like our Pac 10 in the west) and "Alt's" are alternative channels used for some of the games.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

What no Pac 10 network what is wrong with those folks<maybe it is USC falut>


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> What no Pac 10 network what is wrong with those folks<maybe it is USC falut>


Naw, blame UCLA cuz USC does no wrong in my book!!!


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hunter Green said:


> It would if I knew what "Big 10 and Alt's" was. My guess is, if I don't know, it means this doesn't matter to me?


You been livin' under a rock for the last few months?

And to clarify myself, you didn't see this (currently) 23-page monster of a thread?
Latest on the Big Ten Network


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> You been livin' under a rock for the last few months?


Must be a very big rock.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

I think its great that we have national HD coverage of Big Ten games. Now, fans from Eugene, OR; Boone, NC; and Gainesville, FL will be able to watch their favorite teams kick some slow Big Ten as&.

Funny, I haven't read the same wasted-bandwidth complaints about multiple BTN channels as I have for HD PPV. Perhaps the slow speed inherent within the BT conference mitigates bandwidth concern?


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> You been livin' under a rock for the last few months?


Nope, just not interested in spectator sports. But congratulations to those of you who do like watching other people play games.


----------



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

So when do we get the SEC HD pack?


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hunter Green said:


> Nope, just not interested in spectator sports. But congratulations to those of you who do like watching other people play games.


So let me guess...you wouldn't want to watch "other people" playing cards on TV either? 

Nothing personal, but I don't get people who say they don't like spectator sports. To me, that says that that person is so full of themselves that they're only interested in sports when they themselves are playing them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Nothing personal, but I don't get people who say they don't like spectator sports. To me, that says that that person is so full of themselves that they're only interested in sports when they themselves are playing them.


Actually, many professional athletes do not watch professional sports, or at least not the sport in which they play for a living.

But to your real point... While movies and TV shows and news are not sports... it is people watching other people do things... so unless a person does not watch any TV or listen to the radio or read about things in newspapers or magazines... to some extent we all like some form of watching/hearing/reading about what other people do. Some like sports, others like other things... but most of us are people-watchers to some degree.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

I can see the virtue in playing games: that's what they're designed for. I can't see the virtue in watching someone else have fun playing games. Including card games: that seems like the height of dull, watching someone else play cards.

But as I said, more power to you if you like those things, and be glad there's a whole industry dedicated to your desires. You could return the favor and not make feeble attempts at insults about it. "Full of myself" because I don't like watching other people play games? You protest too much, methinks.


----------



## M. Campbell (Jul 5, 2006)

slowmo said:


> I think its great that we have national HD coverage of Big Ten games. Now, fans from Eugene, OR; Boone, NC; and Gainesville, FL will be able to watch their favorite teams kick some slow Big Ten as&.
> 
> Funny, I haven't read the same wasted-bandwidth complaints about multiple BTN channels as I have for HD PPV. Perhaps the slow speed inherent within the BT conference mitigates bandwidth concern?


And what exactly is the mighty SEC's record against this slow conference? Last time mighty Alabama was relevant (a long time ago, I know), a slow Big Ten team kicked their as& in the Orange bowl.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

M. Campbell said:


> And what exactly is the mighty SEC's record against this slow conference? Last time mighty Alabama was relevant (a long time ago, I know), a slow Big Ten team kicked their as& in the Orange bowl.


Let's get more current. Which conferences played for the national championship last year? Who won?


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

Where's my HD PAC-10 Network!? GO DUCKS


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

If the above flamer doesn't believe in watching "spectator" sports then why is he/she watching TV? Isn't everything on TV a "spectator" sport.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

slowmo said:


> I think its great that we have national HD coverage of Big Ten games. Now, fans from Eugene, OR; Boone, NC; and Gainesville, FL will be able to watch their favorite teams kick some slow Big Ten as&.
> 
> Funny, I haven't read the same wasted-bandwidth complaints about multiple BTN channels as I have for HD PPV. Perhaps the slow speed inherent within the BT conference mitigates bandwidth concern?


I know folks from Orono, ME and Dekalb, IL would love an SEC channel. Although, you have to have brains to launch your own network. :eek2:


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

schneid said:


> If the above flamer doesn't believe in watching "spectator" sports then why is he/she watching TV? Isn't everything on TV a "spectator" sport.


I will just throw it out there that this person is probably not a heterosexual male. In fact, the poster sounds just like my wife.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Irrelevant ... as is all of the attack posts in this thread.

We've got a Big 10 thread if there is any on topic discussion left.

Closing.


----------

